# Air Gap /Soap Dispenser, Soap Dish or even a Paper Cup Dispenser



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Combination Air Gap /Soap Dispenser, Soap Dish or even a Paper Cup Dispenser. It comes in Chrome, Satin Nickel, Polished Brass and Victorian Bronze.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

who makes those do you know?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

house plumber said:


> who makes those do you know?


 
young children in china :yes:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> young children in china :yes:


 
I have a remedy for sweat shops. Air conditioning. ha ha ho. Stupid, I know


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Can't find the website for it but you can learn about them here.

http://scottsbrightideas.blogspot.com/search/label/air%20gap


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Web links are dead, not sure if there in production or not.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

These been around for some time. http://www.westbrass.com/store/pc/home.asp

I prefer this type of airgap myself. They make it with 1/2 female NPT and no side port. The side port is for an RO system

.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We don't require an airgap here so none of those are of interest where I'm at.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Me neither.

They are not required in IL in non-commercial settings.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Matt said:


> Me neither.
> 
> They are not required in IL in non-commercial settings.


Mat what do you think of the RO systems with the saddle fitting they put on the tail piece? I always take them out and install the one pictured for RO systems. As for dishwashers, I do not bother unless someone really insists on having one.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

RO system gets an air-gap. They usually come with the fitting to compress in an 1 1/2" continuos waste tee.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

Ron said:


> We don't require an airgap here so none of those are of interest where I'm at.



how about on a ro system??


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't get into RO systems so I can't answer that question.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

we dont require them either. Some inspectors have made us put them in. As for thr RO, alot of the touch flo faucets we use has a built in airgap. The little hole is in the back of the base.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron said:


> Combination Air Gap /Soap Dispenser, Soap Dish or even a Paper Cup Dispenser. It comes in Chrome, Satin Nickel, Polished Brass and Victorian Bronze.


 


we have this in our house, satin nickle. works great, is steady, durable, well built. 

i figured it was junk when the wife wanted it, its pretty cool. we have the soap dispenser.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Most RO systems have an air gap built into the faucet.

It's not actually an air gap though. It's an air break. Same goes for the ones used on dishwashers. It's actually an airbreak, not an air gap.


----------

